# pew pew pew



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL

Select pew would be a hoot !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and here all this time I thought "pew" was just that hard wooden bench I used to fall asleep on every Sunday morning............thanks for clearing this up for me....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> and here all this time I thought "pew" was just that hard wooden bench I used to fall asleep on every Sunday morning............thanks for clearing this up for me....


Tsk tsk tsk is what your looking for!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my mother used to make that sound a lot............... :smiley-confused005:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

How do you think I learned it :fryingpan:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't know you knew my Mom............. :saywhat:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow your mom really got around !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and here she told me she didn't know anybody out East................tsk tsk tsk

wow this pew pew pew topic has really taken a strange turn....................... :smiley-cowboy:

Sorry enderst!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed far off topic. Sorry. Very cool new gun ya got there. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I expected to see PePe' when I opened this thread. Instead I learned about somebody's mom. :hot:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We have such a strange family here.

awprint:


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought it is the sound you make whenya smell a skunk!


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

This one makes a sound for me. .22-250 Imp.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful gun you have there Glen!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice shooter Glen!


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have other custom rifles but this one is special.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

catcapper said:


> We have such a strange family here.
> 
> awprint:


Yes we do but a family all the same!!!!



Catfish501 said:


> I thought it is the sound you make whenya smell a skunk!


 Well i must say this aint what I heard it was Like OS do you smell that????



Glen said:


> This one makes a sound for me. .22-250 Imp.


If its making a tsk tsk tsk sound I would definetly check my reloads becuase that rifle is way tooo sweet looking to make that sound!!! LOL

u smell that????

:smile: them tight groups do that to me too!!! LOL


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been wanting to show a gun that is a bit of a departure from the normal predator gun.

This is a .30-06 / 12 Gauge made by Baikal ( Russia ) & imported by European American Arms ( EAA ). You can see the two triggers.

When I hunt Mule Deer or Elk or Moose I usually jump Forest Grouse. Now I can do something about it. They are great eating especially when cooked in a smoker.

I take it Coyote hunting sometimes. The .30-06 is a bit large for dogs so I hand loaded some 110 gr, Hornady. No problem.

When the dogs come in close the 12 gauge is ready. Of course the full choke tube is in.

The sight is a NcSTAR red / green dot. ( depending on the lighting ).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking setup, can you buy a different barrel combo.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Is that thing a little heavy like the Savage 24 (I think) ?


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Personally, I like the Baikal's factory-installed trigger designation engraved on the side of the receiver like that. Do they sub-contract their work out to Dymo?


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Morning Guys; Sorry for the delay. Work is nuts lately. ( I should just leave & go hunting )

Not sure if there are other barrels available. I have always been mystified of why the rifle barrel was mounted under the shotgun. It works fine this way but it still seems odd.

This gun seems to be carried more & more because it is so versatile for so many types of hunts. It weighs about 7 lbs. with all that I have hanging on it.

I forgot to mention that I always carry a 3 x 9 Leupold with me just in case it is needed.


----------

